# Microsoft buys multitouch display maker Perceptive Pixel



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Microsoft annouces at World Partner Conference Toronto 2012

Microsoft buys multitouch display maker Perceptive Pixel

Summary: Microsoft buys multi-touch large-display vendor, emphasizing collaboration in office work as one of the main potential uses of the technology.

More .... 
Official MS Press Release - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/Press/2012/Jul12/07-09TouchscreenPR.aspx
Report from zdnet http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-buys-multitouch-display-maker-perceptive-pixel-7000000486/


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

I remembered they partnered with PP before, via that big touchscreen Microsoft displayed in an expo in Barcelona. Hmm.


----------

